# Hello from the Chesapeake - Project skiff



## clynch136 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi all,

First time posting here but have been lurking for awhile. 

I just picked up a 15 ft Gloucester Skiff for pretty cheap. Had an 8hp motor laying around that I wanted to put to use and figured this boat would be a decent use for it. I live on the middle Chesapeake Bay and plan to use this to fish tidal creeks and rivers. 

I wanted to get some of your opinions on what my next steps with this boat should be. I'm going to give it a full power wash and clean at some point this week. I'd like to put a trolling motor on the front and I'm considering a full paint job but not sure if that's worth the time and effort. Would love to get some of your opinions. Poor fiberglass work done on the front of the boat by the previous owner. Wondering if I should completely take the damaged section out or what the best way to repair this would be?

Appreciate any help and open to any suggestions. 

Thanks,
Connor































Appreciate any help!


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

clynch136 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time posting here but have been lurking for awhile.
> 
> ...


That bow piece in photo #2 should be easily removed. Beyond that, I would not replace but just give the boat a good scrubbing and get ready for the upcoming fishing season. Use the boat a few times and at that point you can decide what modifications you would benefit from. Keep us posted, enjoy!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Good, simple looking boat. Try some bar keepers friend (wear gloves) to scrub it down with. You'll be surprised how well it'll clean up.


----------



## clynch136 (Jan 18, 2021)

thanks for the responses, will definitely try the bar keepers. Any suggestions on how to mount a trolling motor? I love to fly fish for striped bass and being able to creep around shallow water was one of the reasons I got this boat.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Your boat is almost identical to mine. I used solid heart pine I had laying around then bolted it to the bow.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

If you're wondering how well this set up holds up? I use my trolling motor as an anchor in the shallows. Just plunge it into the ground and good to go. I've had a few instances where my partners were rather "lively" while "anchored" and I thought for sure the mount broke. To my surprise it's held up nicely. I'm convinced the trolling motor will break before the mount does.


----------



## clynch136 (Jan 18, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> If you're wondering how well this set up holds up? I use my trolling motor as an anchor in the shallows. Just plunge it into the ground and good to go. I've had a few instances where my partners were rather "lively" while "anchored" and I thought for sure the mount broke. To my surprise it's held up nicely. I'm convinced the trolling motor will break before the mount does.


Guess I'll have to figure out how to make my own then. Appreciate it!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

clynch136 said:


> Guess I'll have to figure out how to make my own then. Appreciate it!


Glue and screw brother.


----------



## Def (Jan 18, 2021)

Toilet bowl cleaner is supposed to clean fiberglass. I would test it in a non conspicuous area first.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like good, clean fun. I haven't see a trailer with those tires in a while. NewWater Boats here in Texas used to use those on some pretty decent sized hulls.


----------



## clynch136 (Jan 18, 2021)

Sublime said:


> Looks like good, clean fun. I haven't see a trailer with those tires in a while. NewWater Boats here in Texas used to use those on some pretty decent sized hulls.


I think the trailer is a 2000. Lights don’t work on it so that’s another project. I got the boat and trailer for $1000 which I thought was a pretty good deal despite the condition.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

clynch136 said:


> I think the trailer is a 2000. Lights don’t work on it so that’s another project. I got the boat and trailer for $1000 which I thought was a pretty good deal despite the condition.


Check out posts from Permitchaser as he had a long, drawn out battle with trailer wiring. It's always best to completely strip out the old wires (maybe one at a time) and replace everything with new. Replace tires, replace or at least repack wheel bearings and seals. Fresh plugs, gear lube, new impeller, fresh fuel and she'll be ready to go.


----------



## Matt_71 (Dec 21, 2021)

clynch136 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time posting here but have been lurking for awhile.
> 
> ...


hello. I was wondering how this boat worked out for you? How did it handle the bay? Was it rocky? I found one I might get for 600 so I’m really considering it but need more info. Thanks!


----------

